# SHOULD I TAKE 50MG NAPS AS A BEGINNER?



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

If so how do i take ie amounts and do i need nolvadex? pleses help as im lost and its complicated.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Short answer

No.


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

No


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

ok what is the best cycle to do?


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Whoever is selling or has sold them to you is well out of order. They are hugely powerful and toxic. You would be mad to do them until you have several courses under you belt.

Take your time, learn to walk before you run my friend......


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Some really good cycles here - http://www.cycle-route.com/


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

thank,s what do u think would be a good cycle i have taken dbol before a couple of times.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

shaylor said:


> ok what is the best cycle to do?


I'm going to tell you a secret.

It's the most powerfully anabolic substance that causes gain in muscular weight.

Its.....................

*
Alot of good food. *

Hapy eating :lift:


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

just eat, train and do it naturally for a few years. you will see gains anyway.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

is dbol and naps the same chemical compound?


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

i ask this as the guy trying to sell them to me says they are now im not stupid and have the net and according to my computer there not.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

shaylor said:


> If so how do i take ie amounts and do i need nolvadex? pleses help as im lost and its complicated.


save it for later, theres plenty of other meds that will cause you less issues as a beginer.

assuming you ignore this, you need somthing other than nolva that wont do anything for you on a drol cycle.

you need somthing to stop the bloat, perhaps proviron....


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

i have been training naturally for 3 yrs.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

shaylor said:


> i have been training naturally for 3 yrs.


whats your weight, stats man stats lol..

If i were new to peds, i would probably just do a test e/cyp cycle for 10 weeks 250mg - 500mg a week. then wait 2 weeks then do pct for 4.

see how you get on.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

im 80kg.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

shaylor said:


> im 80kg.


whats your height? what are you lifts like? what do you hope to get bigger/stronger/more endurance?

pics are the the best way to judge though.

what does your workout look like, whats your diet and rest pattern like?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

shaylor said:


> im 80kg.


Whats your diet and training like? Thats key to growth as well. You may have trained natty for 3 years but if the above is not in tact then...

Whats your height, weight? got any measurements like arms, chest, quads, calfs?


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

im 170 pounds benching 95kg. bcep 16inch quads 22inch.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

oh my height is 5"8" i want to get bigger and stringer oh and taller! lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> *Whats your diet and training like*?


What training do you do? How many times a week? Whats a typical days diet for your?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

i guess 80kg aint that bad at that height.

I wouldnt do anadrol as a first cycle, and never on its own.

if you dont like injections then do what every other ****er does and do a dbol only cycle but i think myself thats a pants idea. if you dont have the commitment to jab then you dont have the dedication to cycle imo.

Test 250mg a week for 10 weeks see how you do on that.

then if you do well up the dose and repeat. (were asuming your taking time off and doing pct inbetween).


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

agree with wogihao,do a test cycle 10 weeks but id say 500mg/week.

you would still see good gains on 250mg/week though.

the dosage would be your choice.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

I DID TEST FOR 4 WEEKS AND IT WAS SO PAINFULL COULDNT HANDLY MOVE, ANY IDEAS WHY? AND SHOULD I TRY AGAIN?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

its hard to say without more details.. what needle type did you use? how much did you use? did you swab? what bodypart did you inject? what was the type of test (prop/cyp/ena?).


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

IS TEST E/CYP- TESTABOL?


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

could of been prop if the shots were painfull,some prop cripples some people but the prop i use is painless.

test e is painless as long as injected properly so you shouldnt have any probs with that.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

IT WAS SUS 250. I THINK I USED A 5ML PIN WHICH I WAS TOLD LATER IT WAS TO LONG. I DID SWAB AND MASSAGED IT IN ,BUT F*CK IT WAS SO PAINFULL WOULD NOT DO IT AGAIN, I INJECT GLUTE FIRST PAINFUL SO I WENT IN MY QUAD, THEN IN THE OVER GLUTE EVERY TIME THE AREA WENT HARD AND I COULDNT MOVE.


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

i think you should read the sticky about doing injections at the top of the page in this section.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance lads but what are naps.

I've had romanian dbol that they call naps, IE naposim.

I take it were talking about something else.?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

By the way this Shaylor is talking, he doesnt even seem ready for steroids.

Countless times he has been asked his stats, diet, lifts etc and mostly came out with one word answers.


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

naps = naposim = dbol. I've noticed more of the local scallywags are asking for "naps".

Sustanon is quite a painful shot for some. The first cycle is always the worst, once the sites are opened then recovered they should be painless most of the time.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

denny said:


> naps = naposim = dbol. I've noticed more of the local scallywags are asking for "naps".
> 
> Sustanon is quite a painful shot for some. The first cycle is always the worst, once the sites are opened then recovered they should be painless most of the time.


Ahh from the dosage I figured he was talking about drol, ahh silly me.

Thats quite a big dose, i meen its not mind blowing but its still heavy.

anyway - NO, beginers dose on that stuff is suposed to be 15-30mg.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

25mg ED should give a great boost from naposim if its "legit" for 6 weeks ofc diet is key.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I have often heard of Anapolan being referred to as Naps. And they come in 50mg.

Either for a beginner it's too much.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

denny said:


> naps = naposim = dbol. I've noticed more of the local scallywags are asking for "naps".
> 
> Sustanon is quite a painful shot for some. The first cycle is always the worst, once the sites are opened then recovered they should be painless most of the time.


Thank the lord, i was getting concerned, everyone was talking like it was anadrol.

Well in that case IMO it's a good 1st cycle, 20-25mg ED for 6wks will give great gains if your new to aas.


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> By the way this Shaylor is talking, he doesnt even seem ready for steroids.
> 
> Countless times he has been asked his stats, diet, lifts etc and mostly came out with one word answers.


absolutely correct.


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe he does mean drol actually.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

I was talking about anadrol oxys 50mg.

also denny for stats are-

age 37

weight 80kg

benchpress max lift to failure- 90kg

deadlift max lift to failure- 130 kg

squats max lift to failure- 110kg

shoulderpress max lift to failure- 80kg

i have been training for quite a while the reason i came on the site was not be be slated and have bulls**t thrown at me like ******g cycle routes. i wanted genuine help as yes i dont no *****ll about steriods some people where helpfull others just arrogant toss*ers.


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

shaylor said:


> I was talking about anadrol oxys 50mg.
> 
> also denny for stats are-
> 
> ...


Mate, are you really 175 kg ?

(Thats over 27 stone)


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

beequeth said:


> Mate, are you really 175 kg ?
> 
> (Thats over 27 stone)


my mistake im 170 pounds 80kg. not thinking as was *****d off.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

read the sticky flaming of newbies!!!!!!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

shaylor said:


> read the sticky flaming of newbies!!!!!!!!


I am not flaming you as I am new my self. However it is basic

internet message board/forum/chat etiquette not to TYPE ALL IN CAPS AS IT IS NORMALY DEPICTED AS SHOUTING AND IS CONSIDERED RUDE.

Also I asked you two or three times what your diet was and your training and you have not replied to that.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

first of all i was not reffering to u personally and i have put my stats on there mate, have also put what im pushing also i no about cap type ok. i was reffering to past messages by people who want to give no advice but to feel better about themselves by putting people down, i did not put my diet down as it would take ages to list.


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

If your diet is up to scratch and you're training well, I'd look to something like dbol, 30mg a day.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Agree with Denny. Oxy's aren't for the beginer, 30mg Dbol for 6 weeks with clomid/Nolva pct afterwards would be ideal if you don't want to go the injection route.


----------



## butcher907 (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is some good info about anadrol - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catanadrol.htm

From this i would definately say that it is less than ideal for beginners.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

what if i do want to go inject route, what would u advise? and for clomid and nolva when do i take that ie week 7. and in what amounts?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Injection route between 250-500mg a week of Sust or Enth, let us know your height please matey.

PCT for Oral would be week 7 say day 1 at 150mg Clomid 20mg Nolva, then 10 days at 100mg Clomid and 20mg Nolva and then 10 days at 50mg Clomid and 20mg Nolva. There are a lot of different ones TBH, that's what I would do.


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

500mg test / week (as above).

and you'll be needing some of this http://www.cheaplubes.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=419

and probably some PCT too.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

denny said:


> and you'll be needing some of this http://www.cheaplubes.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=419
> 
> and probably some PCT too.


PMSL


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

butcher907 said:


> Here is some good info about anadrol - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catanadrol.htm
> 
> From this i would definately say that it is less than ideal for beginners.


One thing I hate about that site is their statements.

*NOTICE: This information is for entertainment purposes ONLY!*

*
*

Since when was taking steroids funny or entertainment?


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

HARRY IM 5"8" INCHES MATE! CHEERS.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

And you still havent posted your diet.

No point really going on steroids if you dont have a good diet.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

MEAL 1- PORRIDGE WITH LOW FAT MILK- PROTEIN SHAKE

MEAL 2- CHICKEN BREAST. AND THIGH.

MEAL 3- HAM SANDWICHS X 2 ON BROWN BREAD- 2 PORTIONS FRUIT

MEAL4- AS ABOVE WITH PROTEIN SHAKE.

MEAL 5- DINNER AT HOME AS I WORK SHIFTS. POSS PASTA 200MG WITH SAUCE LOW FAT OR MEAT.

MEAL 6 - PROTEIN POWDER. POSS CEREAL IF IM HUNGRY.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

shaylor said:


> MEAL 1- PORRIDGE WITH LOW FAT MILK- PROTEIN SHAKE
> 
> MEAL 2- CHICKEN BREAST. AND THIGH.
> 
> ...


I belive this is why your not growing mate, your diet can improve. I am not an expert at it so will let some one who is answer


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

shaylor said:


> I was talking about anadrol oxys 50mg.
> 
> also denny for stats are-
> 
> ...


Ok, so whats with the thread title, just trying to confuse us lol.

By the way, calm down or stay off the tren lol, were all here to help, i didn't see any flaming by anyone, except maybe yourself, there are plenty of bullsh1t forums out there if thats the attitude you wish to take, just not one this one thankyou.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

shaylor said:


> MEAL 1- PORRIDGE WITH LOW FAT MILK- PROTEIN SHAKE
> 
> ok
> 
> ...


Poor effort mate, not even close to being ready for gear IMO.

Take a GOOD look throught the diet section and get some ideas from other threads on there.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

NO CONFUSION THEY ARE CALLED NAPALONS. ANYWAY MATE IF I WAS RUDE THEN I WILL SAY SORRY BUT I WANTED HELP THATS ALL. THANKS ANYWAY.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

WHAT SHOLUD I BE EATING MAGIC GIVE ME MORE OF AN IDEA.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

shaylor said:


> NO CONFUSION THEY ARE CALLED NAPALONS. ANYWAY MATE IF I WAS RUDE THEN I WILL SAY SORRY BUT I WANTED HELP THATS ALL. THANKS ANYWAY.


No probs mate. The terminology these days confuses me, i must be getting old, don't answer that lol, yea sure ANAPOLN is the generic, anadrol, androlic, oxys, a-bombs, a50s, just never heard them called naps.

PS you got a cap lock on?

PPS any help, just ask.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

Yer i have im at work work for nhs and i have to use cap lock to proccess my calls, i forget its on ,as i take hundreds of call a week. cheers mars1960.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

shaylor said:


> WHAT SHOLUD I BE EATING MAGIC GIVE ME MORE OF AN IDEA.


Mate you need to look under the diet section there are lots of good threads at the top of the section called Sticky's. They have loads of info. Spend a few hours reading through and you will gain a base of what you need.

Each meal you need to have a mix of Protein/Carbs and good fats. You need to try and keep the body 'fuelled' every 2-3 hours. You need to aim for around 1000 kals above your base intake, prob around 3-4000 kals a day, if you start adding too much fat then cut the kals down by 500.

Great article here by Jimmy;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

There is a hell of a lot of GOOD info in there, read it 10 times and then read it again.

Try and make your own from that then post it up again, I'm not being a git for saying this casue it will help you to understand WHY you are eating what you are...

Good luck


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

denny said:


> naps = naposim = dbol. I've noticed more of the local scallywags are asking for "naps".
> 
> Sustanon is quite a painful shot for some. The first cycle is always the worst, once the sites are opened then recovered they should be painless most of the time.


wrong mate.

naps is short for anapalon, the old brand name for the chemical oxymethelone.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

thugz said:


> wrong mate.
> 
> naps is short for anapalon, the old brand name for the chemical oxymethelone.


Wrong WTF, denny's right, read my post #61, those are the common slang, 30years in the game and naps have always said naposim to me.

More chinese whispers i think, someone said it was so it is lol.


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Wrong WTF, denny's right, read my post #61, those are the common slang, 30years in the game and naps have always said naposim to me.
> 
> More chinese whispers i think, someone said it was so it is lol.


no sir i think you are wrong yourself. try making a poll on it if youre so sure.

NAPS means oxy's meaning Anapalon!

Naposim arent 30yrs old either so 30yrs in the game means nothing there. and no i didnt say methandrostenolone werent 30yrs old, just naposim.

Anapalon stopped being made in the late eigthies early nineties i think but the name NAPS always stayed with our lot up here anyways.

seriously though mars mate i think and out on a limb i know am right here! x


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Some really good cycles here - http://www.cycle-route.com/


Fair does-LMAO


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

brickhoused said:


> Fair does-LMAO


just got on this myself, ha ha. some nice dry humour on this site sometimes.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

thugz said:


> no sir i think you are wrong yourself. try making a poll on it if youre so sure.
> 
> NAPS means oxy's meaning Anapalon!
> 
> ...


Never said naposim were 30 years old, and who metioned methandrostenalone, i think your the 1st.

A lot of oxymetholone products were discontinued in the early 90's due to the high rate of side-effects, The renewed interest came when it was being effectively used in the treatment of the wasting disease AIDS, sparking a comeback. Nonetheless users should note that the original 50 mg Anadrol50 was taken over by Unimed. The original Anadrol50 by Syntex is no longer made or found. There has also been a surge of legit underground compounds such as the Ttokkyo oxymetolona 50. So be careful and do your homework when looking for Oxymetholone..

Guess my experience counts for nothing, romanian d-bol have always been called naps, and no that is not a lie so i'm not wrong, neither are you, if you and others want to call anapolon naps thats up to you, respect my opinion and i'll respect yours.

Just because some ppl have a different opinion Thugz, it doesn't mean its wrong


----------



## MJB_08 (Apr 25, 2008)

Cn I just jump in here? Soz 2 intrude on ur thread dude, but I haven't got a clue how to create my own! Probly just bein stupid lol. It is actually related though - I have never done steroids before and recently a m8 has advised me to take naps. I don't actually know whether they are 50 or 25 mg, but is it advisable to take them. I have been training naturally for 4 and a half years and I have noticed minor gains, but not what I want. I am 5ft 9in and weigh 12 stone. I have a good balanced diet and I don't take any supplements, just vits. The only thing I have tried before is creatine monohydrate. Again, no real gains! Advice would be much appreciated. What would be the best steroid to begin on, and what would I have to take alongside it, to prevent gyno etc? Cheers fellas.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MJB_08 said:


> Cn I just jump in here? Soz 2 intrude on ur thread dude, but I haven't got a clue how to create my own! Probly just bein stupid lol. .


You are stupid, you cant even write properly.

Please if you want help write in the Queens English and people might be able to understand you.

As for your question, if you read this thread from the start you might have your answer already. No. Dont take them.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> No probs mate. The terminology these days confuses me, i must be getting old, don't answer that lol, yea sure ANAPOLN is the generic, anadrol, androlic, oxys, a-bombs, a50s, just never heard them called naps.
> 
> PS you got a cap lock on?
> 
> PPS any help, just ask.


They could be called napolons, as a lot of UG labs are starting up\already going etc and in order to be different they give names to generic aas, ie so they could effectively label up oxys as "napolons"

After all a label only cost pence to produce....

just a thought


----------



## MJB_08 (Apr 25, 2008)

To Magic Torch thanx for your reply you patronising pr**k, and jus in case u dint no it's txt language. What a ****er.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MJB_08 said:


> To Magic Torch thanx for your reply you patronising pr**k, and jus in case u dint no it's txt language. What a ****er.


Really? Text language? Then why are you using it on a PC?........

Good luck in life x


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

shaylor said:


> I was talking about anadrol oxys 50mg.
> 
> also denny for stats are-
> 
> ...


If you've been training for 3years and your lifts are that low something is wrong imo. Max squat of 110kg after 3 years, im higher than that after 4months...


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

every skinny chav down my gym is eating these like skittles!

they train for about 1 week natural have these bloat up and look spotty and fat then come off look skinny and stop training infact thats preety much the avarage cycle at the mo!


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

ok, but what is ur body weight im only light ,are you using anything?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Read this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/33765-new-steroid-users-view-before-you-go.html


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I heard an asian guy at the gym this morning talking about nap 50's. I go in at this time sometimes but hate it because theres these guys in there every morning bouncing about thinking theyre a pro boxer when really they look daft as fook! Then i hear one of them say i want to be 15 stone, im 14 at the mo and ripped (he's not hes got t!ts) but naps will just put on quality muscle and burn bodyfat at the same time. Then the other one was like 'yeh well thats what you want' i burst out laughing. They dont even look like theyve stepped foot in a gym. None of them have a clue what theyre doing training wise or doing to theyre bodies! What is this country coming to at all! This seems to be increasing in my gym and everywhere else. I had a 17 years old kid asking me for advise...Its madness. RANT OVER.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

bigacb said:


> I heard an asian guy at the gym this morning talking about nap 50's. I go in at this time sometimes but hate it because theres these guys in there every morning bouncing about thinking theyre a pro boxer when really they look daft as fook! Then i hear one of them say i want to be 15 stone, im 14 at the mo and ripped (he's not hes got t!ts) but naps will just put on quality muscle and burn bodyfat at the same time. Then the other one was like 'yeh well thats what you want' i burst out laughing. They dont even look like theyve stepped foot in a gym. None of them have a clue what theyre doing training wise or doing to theyre bodies! What is this country coming to at all! This seems to be increasing in my gym and everywhere else. I had a 17 years old kid asking me for advise...Its madness. RANT OVER.


I have to wear my ipod these days to block it out 

Hopefully a few will read this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/33765-new-steroid-users-view-before-you-go.html


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

naposim=5mg pill from romania(tons off fakes out there) ...i see tons off guys saying there on naps and they are takeing anadrol 50mg tabs..

any how as stated we need stats


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> I have to wear my ipod these days to block it out
> 
> Hopefully a few will read this
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/33765-new-steroid-users-view-before-you-go.html


Im afraid these sort of people dont do research they just do and find out later. But they wont listen and im not going to preach to everyone of them. All i think is surely they can see the difference. I go on a course, grow, keep the majority of the size then grow again. They go on grow, then lose, then go back on and go back to the same weight. It really does amuse me!


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

hi, im fairly new to steroids, so dont shoot me down in flames here.

i have been training for 2years, and play rugby regularly.

need to bulk up in size and weight for the new season...

basically i have seen little improvement. I have a FAIRLY good diet i would say according to what i have read in the previous threads. a good combination of fats carbs and protein in every meal, 5times a day, along with protein shakes after training and before bed, to prevent muscle breakdown.

I have used anabolic steds before, performance enhancing types, and did a 3week cycle. They wernt very potent, and have noticed very little gains to be honest. I felt more pumped in the gym and could last longer (Sort of the effects i found from creatine monohydrate) which wasnt exactly good.

I have now been offered Nap50s. I don't know much about them even after reading these threads, its all rather confusing.

I was going to take 1pill a day for 3weeks on, 3weeks off. (50mg pills i think)

any advice on what to do or if i will see large gains etc?

thanks


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh, and i am only 5ft8 weighing 11stone.

i bench 70kg and squat 100kg.


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

eddiebrain22 said:


> oh, and i am only 5ft8 weighing 11stone.
> 
> i bench 70kg and squat 100kg.


at those stats ur not near ready for aas post your diet, training routine and age and im sure ppl can give you advice on how to bulk up nicely without aas.


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

eddiebrain22 said:


> oh, and i am only 5ft8 weighing 11stone.
> 
> i bench 70kg and squat 100kg.


i do more than that for my warm ups:tongue:

any how -dont take the ,nap 50s,(fukin hate that word:cursing

stick around here any get reading ....


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

answer............NO


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Some really good cycles here - http://www.cycle-route.com/


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rambo08 (Oct 5, 2008)

iam 21 and thinking about starting my third cycle in a few weeks , i took my first cycle this time last year it was yellow lable sus 250 from thailand , i then took my second cycle in feb and it was apex alltest 350 got good resluts, ive been out of training for 5 months and just got back in to it 4 weeks and thinking for my 3rd cycle 50mg dbol 1 per day or the thailand dbol , which would be the better suit if any,,, cheers


----------



## marty293grimsby (Oct 10, 2008)

hi im also NEW TO STarting with riods,can any one give me info on whats bes to use i was thinking of naps with decca also,im 6ft 2 16 stone and quite fat what would you suggest,not to fat lol all help much appriciated:thumbup1:


----------



## james_lufc (Mar 9, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Wrong WTF, denny's right, read my post #61, those are the common slang, 30years in the game and naps have always said naposim to me.
> 
> More chinese whispers i think, someone said it was so it is lol.


hi, i have not done steroids b4, iv ordered 100 naps, are these any good?, wot side affects will i get? plz write back cheers!


----------



## james_lufc (Mar 9, 2009)

hi iv ordered the same thing bt there tablet form, do these **** your kidneys? wot side effects is there?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

wogihao said:


> its hard to say without more details.. what needle type did you use? how much did you use? *did you swab*? what bodypart did you inject? what was the type of test (prop/cyp/ena?).


Whats a swab?


----------

